# The use of listed cable ties aka zip ties



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2019)

The NEC recognizes the use of cable ties to secure cabling.  Right now they have to be
listed.  But, in the future or for those already using the 2017 NEC the language is more
restricted.

_shall be supported and secured
by staples; cable ties listed and identified for securement and
support;_

and

_Nonmetallic cable ties and other nonmetallic cable accessories
used to secure and support cables shall be listed as having
low smoke and heat release properties.
Informational Note: One method to determine low smoke and
heat release properties is that the nonmetallic cable ties and
other nonmetallic cable accessories exhibit a maximum peak
optical density of 0.50 or less, an average optical density of 0.15
or less, and a peak heat release rate of 100 kW or less when
tested in accordance with ANSI/UL 2043-2008, Fire Test for Heat
and Visible Smoke Release for Discrete Products and Their
Accessories Installed in Air-Handling Spaces._

With this new information, would you allow the use of these cable ties
shown below to secure and support MC cable in a ceiling where above
is plenum rated?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 11, 2019)

NO = Fire events allow these darned things to let go and drop cable lines down
on firefighters tangling them and killing them in fires.....sorry old fire dog -  Plenums
have to be lined with sheet rock or other noncombustible material if the
temperature exceeds 125 degrees..

https://www.firefighterclosecalls.com/investigators-say-several-things-went-wrong-in-deadly-fire/


----------



## steveray (Mar 11, 2019)

Time to invent plastic staples.....


----------



## JPohling (Mar 12, 2019)

AH-2 is approved for mechanical use in plenums.

https://www.nema.org/Products/Documents/Cable tie type classifications 2015-12-04.pdf


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 12, 2019)

The problem i have, how do you know that a cable tie is AH2 ???? I would carry that same bag with me for a year and use ordinary zip ties....

Still don't like the fact that they will not stand up in a fire...... if j hooks are used , I would allow the zip ties to bundle low voltage wiring..... 

Don't like zip ties, not as permanent as bat wings.


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2019)

So you are talking about 300.22, not 300.11...Correct?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 12, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> The problem i have, how do you know that a cable tie is AH2 ???? I would carry that same bag with me for a year and use ordinary zip ties....
> 
> Still don't like the fact that they will not stand up in a fire...... if j hooks are used , I would allow the zip ties to bundle low voltage wiring.....
> 
> Don't like zip ties, not as permanent as bat wings.



I check bags on the jobsite and document or take a picture like I did.  Most electricians that I run across keep a bag handy to show you.  Not a big deal but still a code that is changing again.


----------

